# Would it be worth getting a Twitter account?



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it worth opening a twitter account?

Has your traffic increased since you opened an account? Just curious?

Thanks.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Twitter.. hmm. Nope, haven't seen an increase in traffic, but then I don't tweet much. I don't "get" twitter. I do get an occasional hit from Facebook though. Lately people have been following me on twitter. People I don't know. Some are other garment decorators, some are seo folks, some are political, some are even news organizations. I'm not sure why. Like I said I don't tweet but maybe a few times a year.

Now I am a member of linkedin, Facebook, Manta, and a few other places where my web address is visible, but I don't list my twitter account. Mainly because I'm very politically active on my Facebook account and I don't want those posts showing up on my twitter, Manta, or linkedin accounts. Those are strictly business. I have a business page on Facebook too but I keep that page to just business stuff.

Other people swear by twitter, though I'm not sure why. I just don't get it. And with only 145 characters per tweet.. I'm way too long winded for that kind of a format!


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Of course you should get a Twitter account if just
to lock in your company name on Twitter.


It is used by the younger crowd who is moving
away from Facebook for a few reasons. First and
foremost to get away from their parents. Second
they can tweet at school etc. easily without the
mess that FB has created on their mobile version
for smartphones. Twitter is faster and the younger
generation is always wanting faster and easier.


We have a twitter account and it is growing fast
with our market and their is a reason that a
Saudi Prince is investing bigtime in it.


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok done. Thanks.

I have one follower haha.


----------



## Oklafnhoma (Feb 29, 2012)

I get around 250 hits on my store per day and I'd say 200 of them are because of twitter


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is it worth opening a twitter account?


Yes.

It's a great way to connect with both current and potential customers. Don't think of it as yet another place to post ads though, think of it as a way to interact directly with people.

People (@Rizzotees) have built whole t-shirt businesses from their interactions on Twitter.



> Has your traffic increased since you opened an account? Just curious?


Yes, but that's not the only reason why you should be using Twitter.

There's a few thread threads on it here (including one with a similar title to your own)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t81020.html


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Oklafnhoma said:


> I get around 250 hits on my store per day and I'd say 200 of them are because of twitter



OK, thanks I'll follow you.


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah not enough characters for me.

OMG you have Comic Sans as your signature. Nooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

You can easily crank up a shirt giveaway to bring
traffic to your designs and main website.

We give away one shirt every weekend
to someone who just answers a trivia
question and we have our shirts / designs
posted as photos. We hype it up when the
weekend is near and give a time that we will
post the question. The first correct reply wins
the shirt. If you have a great brand they will
keep coming back to try and win or just go
to your site and buy the shirts.

It's an interesting look into what is trending now
and what brands they are attracted to. 

I was suprised to see many younger ladies are excited to get
their hands on Built Ford Tough T-shirts. Jack Daniels
and of course the Browning Deer logo shirts.
They don't care what the label says they just
love those images.


----------



## Oklafnhoma (Feb 29, 2012)

Yea! This is great advise! I dis a contest where i had people post a pic of their favorite shirt of mine and link to my website and gave away a shirt to te first person to get 50 people to like the post it worked really well and resulted in several sales that weekend


Austin300 said:


> You can easily crank up a shirt giveaway to bring
> traffic to your designs and main website.
> 
> We give away one shirt every weekend
> ...


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I use twitter a lot, and not really to talk about business that much anymore, but customers follow me and I follow customers. It has helped me build relationships with them. More importantly, they see my talking about what I'm doing and it keeps me in their mind so they are quick to refer business to me because they remember who I am and what I do for them! So that's definitely worth it. I have probably generated $15k to $20k in sales from twitter so far, some really big orders. Also, the relationships with other printers that have sprung from tweeting are positive. It's fun.


----------



## PrimalScreen (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes it's worth it ...I have customers from around the world due to Facebook and Twitter. Great for Customer/Service relationships =)


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Shokeapparel said:


> Yeah not enough characters for me.
> 
> OMG you have Comic Sans as your signature. Nooooooooooooooooo!!!


Now how did you know it was comic sans? I'll have to change it I guess.


----------



## jbeardiii (Feb 8, 2010)

This all depends on your branding. Twitter is for branding. If you have a specific niche also than it can be very useful.
If your just a general tshirt shop than i dont see it doing much for you but if you have a cool niche with a potential cool following than it def can help.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wearelove (Mar 10, 2012)

Twitter is useful if used properly as with any social media. Try not to market with it as @Rodney said. It's all about engaging with people. Once people are engaged, if they like your product, they will buy it without being told to. That is the goal, but it takes time...


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone have advice on how to get the right kind of followers? My experience is some random mix of people but mostly service providers since I started a few months ago. I have not done much to target yet but want to because potential is there.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a huge proponent of strategic following. Most people set up accounts and follow a lot of random people because they want a lot of followers. The problem with this strategy is that random people may not be interested in what you have to offer. The method for following and getting followers that I've found works best is to know what group is your target market and follow people in that group. Find Twitter feeds for companies that sell products which are similar to yours and see who is following them. Follow your competition as well. 

Next, make sure your feed is interesting. Try to have a good ratio of new stuff to retweeting other people's stuff. Make sure you aren't selling too much. It isn't out of line to put up an occasional post about a great new product or a terrific sale you just made, but make sure your feed isn't all about that. Be conversational, reach out to other people and build relationships. 

Don't follow everyone who follows you. A lot of people just follow tons of random people in hopes of getting followed back. Use your follows strategically. The goal isn't to get tons of followers, it's to get a group of the right followers. Ten people who are interested in what you have to say and sell are worth far more than ten thousand who don't care at all about what you have to say. 

Finally, don't automate your feed and don't send an automatic thank you when someone follows you. Twitter is about being present. Make sure your feed is real and reflects you and your company.


----------



## BLOXX Clothing (Mar 14, 2012)

I find Twitter very useful, have over 1,200 followers for my http://www.twitter.com/BLOXXClothing
account.


----------



## FrontRunners (Mar 16, 2012)

Absolutely


----------

